# Immortal Masks?



## smootah (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone had experience with purchasing any Silicone masks from Immortal Masks? I'm really considering getting one of their Lunatic Clown masks but have questions about the quality and how freely the mouth can move in their masks. Anyone?


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

I have both CFX and Immortal. I really prefer CFX.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I would have to see these in person, because the one I saw that someone was wearing, I didn't like. I don't know who the manufacture was. For the price, I want to make sure it is worth it.


----------

